# Pekiti Tersia Blade Seminar



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 13, 2002)

I will be hosting a seminar taught by Guro Jack Latorre. He will cover hand and blade defenses againt the knife.

When: 
July 28, 2002 12:30-4:00pm

Where: 
Horizon Martial Arts
252 Center Rd.
West Seneca, NY 14224
716-675-0899

Cost:
$30 by July 15th.
$40 after July 15th

For more information e-mail me at wmarnis@wmarnis.com

Tim Hartman:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 1, 2002)

I just might have to go to this seminar...


----------

